# JTable: ganze Zeile selektieren



## joschika77 (23. Sep 2004)

Hallo !

Wie kann man bei der JTable wenn man reinklickt immer die ganze Reihe selektieren?

Mfg Ronn


----------



## dotlens (23. Sep 2004)

du kannst die spalte und zeile auslesen, von der Zelle, welche angewählt ist. dann nimmst du die jed Zelle in dieser Zeile und verpasst ihr einen anderen hintergrund....
der selektierten Zelle würd ich einen andern Hintergrund geben als den andern....


----------



## thE_29 (23. Sep 2004)

vielleicht helfen dir

JTable.changeSelection(..)
und
JTable.clearSelection(...)

weiter!


----------



## abollm (23. Sep 2004)

Versuch es einmal mit folgender Seite:

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/table.html


----------



## Roar (23. Sep 2004)

das macht die JTable ganz automatsich wenn du am anfang setzt:
JTable#setRowSelectionAllowed(true);
JTable#setColumnSelectionAllowed(false);


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Sep 2004)

Auch wenn Roar den entscheidenden Hinweis brachte, möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass es hier in den FAQs ein erstklassiges Tutorial zum Thema JTable von Beni und Roar gibt.


----------

